# Free Patterns on Ravelry Just Today!



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Jen Kobrick of Knitolution on Ravelry has all of her patterns for FREE today! 

Linkie: http://www.ravelry.com/designers/jen-kobrick

Use the coupon code ITSAPARTY to get all of her patterns for free. Just add one pattern to your cart, enter the coupon code, and it automatically adds ALL of her patterns to your cart for free! 

I like these socks:









Also this top:









It is apparently her birthday today, so that's why she's having a pattern party! :bouncy:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

THANK YOU !!! That top is fantastic !!!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes it is! Why can't she be a crochet designer?!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Thank you! Love that top!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Thank you! Love the patterns!!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank you, got the download. I downloaded five of the patterns. Kinda fun.


----------

